# Teaching English in Mexico



## J.A.C.K (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm a 27 yr old female new zealander looking into moving to mexico short term. 

I've never been to Mexico before but have lived in London for a year and a half and have done a far bit of travelling/backpacking around Europe, so although Mexico is next level for me (different language/massive cultural differences)...i'm not new to uprooting myself to new cities/new countries and think i'm up for the challenge. I am currently learning spanish, but have only a very basic level from lessons and from what conversational stuff i picked up in spain while travelling there.

I have a few friends who have travelled to Mexico and loved it, but also find that alot of my friends and family who i tell about my plans are less than encouraging and think i'm making a very risky choice being a single, white, blonde female doing this alone, in a country that has a perception of being quite dangerous.

I'm close to signing up with the TEFL institute course starting in Guadalajara in May (i see there is another thread on this course), but still keen to get some more thoughts and opinions from people who actually are living in or have had experience living in Mexico before i make my decision.

The plan is to head over at the end of April in time for the course starting in May, to complete the 4 week course and then during this time apply for jobs at schools (preferably in some of the smaller towns/cities). I would then hope to do a term (6 months) teaching before heading off home or elsewhere...unless of course i fall in love with mexico and stay.

My other concern is that the TEFL institute who i've been speaking to about this course have told me not to worry about a visa. As a new zealander I can enter as a tourist for 90 days, and they are telling me that all the teachers they place there dont worry about a visa because english teachers are in such demand and nobody really cares??? Or that i should just leave the country every 90 days and then come back in.....anybody have any thoughts/warnings on that??

Any advice/thoughts or general info would be appreciated!!

Cheers,


----------



## jvalve (Mar 2, 2009)

hi, dont worry , come to mexico, you wont regret, mexico is a safe place, if you plan to stay in guadalajara is good, because you have many close cities around, if you have more questions, you can find me in msn <snip> hope i can help you.


----------



## valenciana (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi J.A.C.K. (as the passenger said to the pilot),

I’m a male (WASP), so not in the best position to know about the female’s perspective while in Mexico, but I wouldn’t worry too much about being the ‘white, blonde female’ (in the Guadalajara region, and perhaps others, you may find quite a few Mexican women like yourself -and with blue eyes).

In my view, yes, there are “massive cultural differences’, but also –because of the original European origin of so many of the population- there are certain aspects of culture which are familiar to westerners and can help make us comfortable.

Try contacting the Instituto Anglo-Mexicano (who may have changed their name, but an inet search will turn them up). They are serious, honest, highly professional and care about their students and teachers. They were and probably still are the best in Mexico, and surely still offer teacher training. They used to be (and probably still are) in Guadalajara.

Have you visited Dave’s ESL Café Mexico forum? Loads on there to help you.

Good luck.


















J.A.C.K said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a 27 yr old female new zealander looking into moving to mexico short term.
> 
> ...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, J.A.C.K. It looks like you are already getting some assistance.
We've lived at Lake Chapala, an hour south of Guadalajara, for eight years and we never plan to leave. Guadalajara and the surrounding area are delightful in all respects.
The immigration law does require that you have permission to work. I know some violate this, but I would recommend always staying within the law.


----------



## masmgt (Feb 19, 2009)

J.A.C.K said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a 27 yr old female new zealander looking into moving to mexico short term.
> 
> ...


The TEFL folks are of questionable character if they are encouraging people to come to work without the proper documents. It sounds like all they want is your money, then it is your problem if you are working illegally.

Being a single, white, blond female, while not a problem elsewhere in Mexico, could be a problem in a Mexican jail!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The best advice, therefore, would be to come prepared to support yourself 100% from the time you arrive until the time your 180 day FMT expires. Then, you would have to leave Mexico unless you have applied for an FM3 before 150 days have passed since entry AND have the funds to do so. If you plan to stay, regardless of getting a job, you are going to have to show about $1000 USD monthly income from outside Mexico, or similar financial resources for at least a year, in order to qualify for the necessary FM3 visa. There are annual renewal fees and you must re-prove your foreign income/resources each year. You will need the support of a Mexican employer in order to get permission to work and there will be an additional fee for that application, which is not guaranteed. Proceed with caution and don't believe guarantees of job placement. If you are placed with a school that will not support you in obtaining legal permission to work, and you accept, you will be in violation of immigration laws, subject to arrest (you don't want to imagine that!) and deportation after a potentially long stay in prison. Such unfortunate situations can have a deleterious financial impact on friends and family abroad. Use your imagination.


----------



## J.A.C.K (Mar 1, 2009)

Hola amigos,

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.

I did feel quite sketchy about the whole "don't worry about a visa thing"...but to an extent in this position you do rely on others advice and they seem like a big well known organisation who place students/teachers in Mexico all the time....so getting your opinions is a big help and i think may have put me off going through them. 

I've spent some of today google searching other english language courses offered in Mexico, and also checking out Dave’s ESL Café Mexico forum (thanx Valenciana - from Valencia??) and have come across International Teacher Training Organization (ITTO) who seem a lot more interested in helping you through the process of arrival/settling/visas etc, which is a lot more reassuring for me. If anyone knows anything about this organisation would love to hear anything you have to say....

Thanx again...


----------



## travel artist (Mar 3, 2009)

*teaching in mexico and TEFL Institute classes*

Hi,

I took a class with TEFL Institute a few years ago and taught in Asia. They are a very good school and gave me the real deal abroad. 99% of the jobs in latin America do not give work permits. I've had quite a few friends teach in latin America and they've all told me the same things that TEFL Institute told you. You may get a permit in Mexico, they are slightly more accomidating than central and South Amercican countries. 

It's pretty common to just cross the boarder and go to a nearby country for a few days and then get your visa re-stamped. Definately ask the school if they can get you a visa as it won't hurt to ask but don't be surprised if they tell you the same thing.

Btw, don't worry about having blond hair, woman dye their hair everywhere in the big cities. Mexcio is not China or Egypt, you'll be safe, just watch out in the big cites like Mexico. Get a good Lonely Planet book to find your way around, you'll be fine.

Go for it and you'll neve regret it.



J.A.C.K said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a 27 yr old female new zealander looking into moving to mexico short term.
> 
> ...


----------



## gdlmx91221 (Nov 18, 2008)

travel artist said:


> Hi,
> 
> I took a class with TEFL Institute a few years ago and taught in Asia. They are a very good school and gave me the real deal abroad. 99% of the jobs in latin America do not give work permits. I've had quite a few friends teach in latin America and they've all told me the same things that TEFL Institute told you. You may get a permit in Mexico, they are slightly more accomidating than central and South Amercican countries.
> 
> ...


Hi J.A.C.K.,

I am a 26 year old, blonde female from the U.S. and I am enrolled in ITTO's TEFL course in April in Guadalajara. I am not worried about my personal safety and I think you would be fine in Guadalajara. Please let me know if I can help you at all!


----------



## valenciana (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry, I don't know anything about ITTO.

Valenciana is the site of a silver mine up the road from Guanajuato. I used to live up near there.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Here's a lead I just stumbled across:

English Teacher/Researcher -- MEXICO

Posted By: Universidad de Papaloapan, Oaxaca, Mexico <[email protected]>
Date: Friday, 13 February 2009, at 11:03 a.m.

Qualified English teacher required to start in March 2009. 
Minimum teaching experience two years, degree holder (post graduate preferred). Ability to speak some Spanish an advantage. 
Initial contract six months, followed by a second contract for another six 
months, during which time you may take a tenure examination. Generous benefits including Mexican social security (this includes health and contributions for housing and retirement), 25 days vacations per year and a holiday premium. Own office and internet access. Salary approximately 10000 -13000 pesos net. depending on qualifications. 
For further details contact Ruth Holyfield ([email protected])


----------



## J.A.C.K (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanx again guys....

gdlmx91221, so ur doing the same course.....are you staying with a homestay or at the apartments...i'm a little torn because homestay would be great to meet some locals and really force me to improve my spanish...but then the convenient location of the apartments and the chance to get to know the others doing the course is also tempting....i'd be interested in your opinion.....


----------



## gdlmx91221 (Nov 18, 2008)

J.A.C.K said:


> Thanx again guys....
> 
> gdlmx91221, so ur doing the same course.....are you staying with a homestay or at the apartments...i'm a little torn because homestay would be great to meet some locals and really force me to improve my spanish...but then the convenient location of the apartments and the chance to get to know the others doing the course is also tempting....i'd be interested in your opinion.....


Hi J.A.C.K.,

I will be staying at Casa Vilasanta during the course, which is near ITTO. I hope to meet many locals and use my Spanish and I think that it will be very possible to do that without a homestay. I chose not to do a homestay mainly because they are located at least thirty minutes away from the school. Other than teaching in English, I hope to primarily speak Spanish while I am in Mexico, so I hope that there are many opportunities to do that. Please let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I was talking to a couple of young blonde women who have been traveling in Mexico, and they said they got hassled quite a bit. They didn't feel it was dangerous, but they get a lot of comments from men, and have run into men who assume that all foreign blondes will sleep with anyone. So, it may be annoying on occaision.


----------



## J.A.C.K (Mar 1, 2009)

synthia said:


> I was talking to a couple of young blonde women who have been traveling in Mexico, and they said they got hassled quite a bit. They didn't feel it was dangerous, but they get a lot of comments from men, and have run into men who assume that all foreign blondes will sleep with anyone. So, it may be annoying on occaision.


Yeah i had also heard that from some people. It was like that in Greece, i never felt in danger or threatened it was just annoying. Good to know, thanx


----------



## travel artist (Mar 3, 2009)

Honestly,

If it bothers you just dye your hair. Men in Latin America are Machismo and whistle and cat call all women that are foreigners. That's just life, it's not a war zone just a different culture. Their bark is worse than their bite.


----------



## J.A.C.K (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi again guys...

So i have enrolled in the course and will be flying into Mexico early April! Yay....now its starting to get real!! Thanks for all your help to get me to this decision...

I have one more question i'd like advice on if any of you can help.

I am planning on purchasing a one way ticket into Mexico, because i am not sure yet when or where i'll fly out from (i'm hoping to do some travel in Sth America before i go back to NZ). 

I have spoken to the Mexican Embassy, and via email they have advised me on a tourist visa i do NOT need to have a return flight booked...but customs may ask me to prove I had funds to book a flight if needed. 

On the other hand, some travel agents have strongly advised that i should book a return ticket because flying via LAX the US customs might demand that I have an ongoing flight to leave the continent. 

Would any of you know what the story is with this? I can print out the email that i recieved from the Mexican embassy stating I do not need a return ticket, would this be sufficient if i strike problems with US Customs?

Any advise would be great....


----------



## gdlmx91221 (Nov 18, 2008)

J.A.C.K said:


> Hi again guys...
> 
> So i have enrolled in the course and will be flying into Mexico early April! Yay....now its starting to get real!! Thanks for all your help to get me to this decision...
> 
> ...


Hi J.A.C.K.,

Are you enrolled in ITTO's course in April?

I purchased a one way ticket to Guadalajara. The travel agent warned me that Mexican Customs might force me to purchase another one way ticket out of Mexico in order to enter the country but that would be the worst case scenario. ITTO told me that many of their students have purchased one way tickets and did not have any problems entering Mexico.


----------



## J.A.C.K (Mar 1, 2009)

gdlmx91221 said:


> Hi J.A.C.K.,
> 
> Are you enrolled in ITTO's course in April?
> 
> I purchased a one way ticket to Guadalajara. The travel agent warned me that Mexican Customs might force me to purchase another one way ticket out of Mexico in order to enter the country but that would be the worst case scenario. ITTO told me that many of their students have purchased one way tickets and did not have any problems entering Mexico.


Yep!! All of a sudden its happening very quickly!! Are you doing the Spanish course? Before or after? 

Yeah i'm not too worried about arriving in Guadalajara on a one way ticket because i have written advice from the Mexican embassy that its not compulsory (at least for a New Zealander) to have one and that i just need to show i have funds to purchase one...I'm just concerned i'll have trouble in the states even though i'm only in transit at LAX for a few hours!


----------



## J.A.C.K (Mar 1, 2009)

Also any advice on cost of living would be helpful...for the first 5 weeks in Guadalajara I won't be working and will need to allow money for food/transport and any other costs etc. Accommodation I have already allowed for as this is arranged through the course. Thanx!


----------

